# Wir suchen noch Mitglieder für unser RPG



## RainEvil (18. Februar 2019)

FSK: 18 unter besonderen umständen auch noch 17
Nicht mehr aktiv
Freies Horror, Drama, Gore, Mystery, Düster, Fantasy Friendship, Romance, RPG
Einsteiger und Neulinge sind auch Wilkommen
Langzeit RPG Gruppen RPG und Paar RPG / eher Gruppe
Schreibstil: Sternchen und Romanstil

Story:
Ihr seid in der realen Welt gestorben (alle jedoch unter schrecklichen Umständen). Euch hat eine höhere Macht, das absolute Böse in seine Zwischenwelt geholt. Diese Welt sieht nicht nur so aus wie die reale, sie verhält sich auch so. Es gibt Tag und Nacht, Dunkelheit und Licht, doch sie ist eine Zwischenwelt Ein Entkommen ist nicht möglich, doch das wissen die Bewohner nicht. Sie treffen auf andere, die das gleiche Schicksal mit ihnen teilen, einige sind von böser Natur, andere friedlich, wieder andere sind beides. Die höhere Macht beeinflusst ihre Bewohner. Ein Kampf auf Leben und Tod beginnt und entfacht sich immer wieder vom Neuem. Denn in dieser Welt endet nichts mit dem Tod. Nach ihrem Tod werden sie wieder belebt und geheilt, doch bleibt ihnen ihre Erinnerungen. Die Bewohner müssen feststellen, das sie alle in einem Boot sitzen und irgendwie damit zurecht kommen müssen und das Beste daraus machen. In dieser Welt gibt es auch Tiere, doch diese sind meistens wild. Einige können, wie zum Beispiel Wölfe, gezähmt und als Begleiter gehalten werden, aber sie können auch gefährlich sein. Das absolute böse foltert jeden kurz vor seiner/ ihrer Ankunft und lässt sie ihre Schwächen und Fehler immer wieder erleben. Das gleiche tut es wenn ein Chrakter in seiner Welt gestorben ist, bevor er es wieder belebt.Ebenso wie es in den Träumen passiert So gewinnt es Macht, betroffen davon sind alle Charaktere. Mit jedem Tod bekommt die höhere Macht immer mehr Kraft. Ihr Ziel ist es in die reale Welt einzudringen. Wird es ihr gelingen oder werden sich alle gegen ihn stellen und versuchen das Beste aus dem zu machen was ihnen geblieben ist?


----------

